# Damage limitation



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

Hullo gang,

Very pleased to report Charlie is really starting to come out of himself a little bit now.

I just have a quick question though, Charlies home is a Hagan Vision, in fact one of these http://www.hagen.com/uk/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&SUBCAT=805&PROD_ID=08833150031101

when he is having a mad half an hour climbing and going upside down etc, i have noticed a couple of times he has actualy got the very end of his tail feathers stuck right at the bottom of the cage where the clear plastic meets the wireframe. Which is a little worrying, Charlies tail is really long and a bit tatty i think. Do people trim the tail? is it advisable? i dont want him to get stuck again. it is really long................


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey- glad to hear he's getting more comfortable with you. As far as the cage, to be honest I'm not a fan of it at all- to me it's quite small. They need more width then height in most cases- esspecially if it's a smaller cage. There are many you can get for under $100US. Their tail does become quite long and it shouldn't be clipped as it helps their balance..etc. It can and will get scruffy looking and even break when they are in a small space. 
I would try and get a new cage. We have some pic examples on this site- let me know if you're intrested.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Aly because of there tails and wing spans they need more width then height that cage you have is nice but its very tall and not very wide you might want to look into a wider cage


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, and thanks for the info,

I have to be honest, we really didnt look at the cages prior to getting the birdie. I suppose many bird newbies fail in this respect.
I guess it will be similar to when I used to enjoy my aquatics. Started off with a small tank, ended up with an ocean in my bedroom. At the moment tho it will have to do!, I got the biggest one in the store that wasnt silly money, and I do plan on having him out lots and lots.

I will certainly look at some other cages in the meantime, 

Btw remember were english, and over here cockatiels have to live in little shoe boxes just like the master!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> I have to be honest, we really didnt look at the cages prior to getting the birdie. I suppose many bird newbies fail in this respect.


Yes they do, including me  when I got my first cage I thought cockaiel cage meant just that, came to find out later that it just wasn't big enough it made due for awhile till I could get another one


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I too had to get a bigger cage...


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

always the way of things, hobbies always get more expensive!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

To be honest i don't see much wrong with the cage dimensions except the depth would be better a little deeper (more like 18"+). Otherwise it's a nice wide cage and while it is tall, the width is enough that it's not silly!  Personally i don't like the overall look of the vision cages, but that's a personal preference. 

Something you will learn about tiels is that, babies especially, they're great at damaging their tails. Cookie completely lost hers due to climbing, sliding, and crash landings combined with baby clumsiness. They learn as they get older, and tails do grow back!


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

So you have two then bea!

do yours talk much? and do they tend to talk less with a furry friend in cage.
Charlie is starting to reply in a birdie fashion, just a little chirp now and then.
he is a bit of a gymnast tho, "look at me, im upside down.............again"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee is an absolutely chatter box, he talks more when he's got Cookie with him than when he's on his own. Cookie's female, so she didn't make much noise to begin with.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie is only 4.5 months old, when will he start to make more noise?
should I just be enjoying the silence.lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

guido said:


> Charlie is only 4.5 months old, when will he start to make more noise?
> should I just be enjoying the silence.lol


Bailee was making noise by 8-9 weeks old. Are you sure Charlie is a male?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ollie was quite young when he started chattering as well, he was about 3 1/2 mths old when he said his first word pretty boy. like Bea said are you sure he is a male and if he is enjoy the silence because once they start they never shut up ...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm..I agree with Bea and Laura on this one...they are not ussually quiet around that age...You have any pics of him?


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

*pics to follow*

I will post some more pix later when i get chance, I would appreciate your opinions on the sexing. I wonder if charlie is really charlene?

very quiet birdie, does the loud one pitch excited sound and mumbles a little bit, other than that a silent assasin.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

heres a piccy of charlie


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well he definetly looks like a Charlie to me, maybe he is just a quiet boy for now  and soon he will surpise you ....hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, definitely a Charlie!  A very handsome one too.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks guyz,

well that confirms what I have been told at the pet store; really funny thing is charlie all of a sudden starting singing a bit tonight - to toms jone's delilah song, he went on for some time! 2 weeks with nothing and then a big sing fest out of the blue! maybe he has been reading my posts.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> thanks guyz,
> 
> well that confirms what I have been told at the pet store; really funny thing is charlie all of a sudden starting singing a bit tonight - to toms jone's delilah song, he went on for some time! 2 weeks with nothing and then a big sing fest out of the blue! maybe he has been reading my posts.


Or he just like's Tom Jones...LOL  you will have to play it more often for him


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

gawd nooooooooooo, I dont own any tom jones honest 
it was on the TV!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> gawd nooooooooooo, I dont own any tom jones honest
> it was on the TV!


Come on now you can be honest with us  Tom Jones isn't so bad   and if you love Charlie you will do anything for him so get out the Tom Jones and put in some ear plugs...hehe


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

its not unusual to be loved by anyone,,,,,,,,,, da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> its not unusual to be loved by anyone,,,,,,,,,, da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaa


Silly!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> its not unusual to be loved by anyone,,,,,,,,,, da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaa


hehe..... and you said you had no Tom Jones....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Which topic are we on here?  

I am going back to the one intended, their tails help them to balance and fly, do not cut their tails. They do get tatty at the ends but that is expected because they are crazy for e.g climbing all the time, just plain messing around and falling when they are little. 

That cage size is fine, I like the colour *


----------

